# Oscar Aggression



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright I think I know the answer to this question but I just would like some opinions. I have a 60 gallon tank with an Albino Oscar and a Jack Dempsey. I know right there you guys are going to say that's my problem. The Oscar is constantly chasing the Jack Dempsey but for the most part will tolerate him and share the tank. Ok Here's the problem I noticed recently. I have gravel for my substrate and my Oscar is constantly digging holes and so will the Jack as well. My water changes which I do with a python the Oscar will chase my hand big time trying to bite me but I just chase him away with the tubing he or she never did this before. Is this all because of the Jack Dempsey and lack of tank space? They are both eating fine. I'd really just like some Opinions Fish guy your most welcome on this one to please! Sigh... if I have to get rid of one of them I will have to be the Jack Dempsey even though I love this color Or I don't know I just might get another single tank for him. Ideas and opinions PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

How big is the O?

Next, O's in general like to chase peoples hands. Its not uncommon just youtube it. They are smart too, they know the difference from when your hand feeding them and cleaning their area.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

My Oscar is about 6 inches I'd say and the Jack is about 4 inches. Yeah I feel you Matt but this is a full on bull charge he's never done this before until recent. I've seen them do it on youtube but it's just strange seeing yours do it all of a sudden you know? Thanks for you input


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

At 6 inches they are getting Sexually Mature. Did it just start around the 5-6" range?

I really would like to think at those sizes there should totally be space for them. If there is nothing else in the tank you might simple be dealing with oscar has nothing else to focus on so the JD or your hand is it.

I wish I was better at this stuff myself haha.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah he or she just got around the 6 inch range. I went to my LFS and the guy working there said the same thing. Probably best if I remove the Jack Dempsey and get him his own tank and leave the Oscar by himself. Man I'll tell you what they had a beautiful pair of JD's at the store I was man I have a probably I want them to! Lol


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok Well I did some shopping today and I'm going to fix the problem. So this thread can be deleted lol. I went out and bought a 40 gallon breeder tank for the Jack Dempsey so the Oscar will be all alone. I got a pretty good deal to from a place I know your not supposed to advertise on here but I got a package deal including stand, glass tops, light, and heater all for 250 bucks. All brand new I just have to put the stand together now. But thanks for the advice Mattmean. :thumb:


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

If you want, you could always try a convict with the Oscar. They make good target fish, and hold more than their own. My 1.5 inch female con doesn't take **** from any fish. I mean it too, Trimac, Cuban, JDs, Amphilophus, Jewels, they couldn't show dominance to her.

For a couple bucks it might be a cichild worth trying.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah I appreciate the looking out Matt but I'm just leaving my Oscar alone once the 40 gallon breeder is ready for Jack Daniel's lol. He's been with fish that are supposed to be compatible but everyone I have tried he has either killed or stressed out. Thanks for all your help and suggestions I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics of both fish please???


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok OK! I know I'm way overdue Chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Ok OK! I know I'm way overdue Chubbs!


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## aykutex (Mar 7, 2012)

Pics of both fish bro ?


----------

